# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Βοήθεια  στην πρώτη προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής καναρινιών

## grigoris05

Καλημέρα παιδιά, είμαι καινούργιος και στο site καθώς και στην αναπαραγωγή καναρινιών γιαυτό παρακαλώ δείξτε λίγο επιείκεια σε τυχόν λάθη μου....<br><br>Έχω ένα ζευγάρι τα πουλιά είναι φετινά και τα δυο , τα έβαλα μαζί &nbsp;σε μια ζευγαρώστρα πριν από καμιά δεκαριά μέρες χωρίς &nbsp;το χώρισμα...<br>Εξαρχής έδειχναν αρμονικά μαζί ,έπειτα μάλιστα από 4-5 μέρες ο αρσενικός άρχισε να βατεύει τη θηλυκή η οποία δεν φέρνει ( ακόμα και τώρα) καμιά<br>αντίσταση!! Η θηλυκή ΟΜΩΣ δεν έδειχνε κανένα ενδιαφέρον για τη φωλιά! Είχε αλλάξει αισθητά η συμπεριφορά της έπειτα από την "ολοκλήρωση" κοιτούσε τη φωλιά αλλά και πάλι καμία σοβαρή εξέλιξη....<br><br>Ο αρσενικός νιώθω ότι κάνει &nbsp;τα πάντα πιάνει στο στόμα του κλωστές και πηγαίνει πάνω στη φωλιά και καλεί το θηλυκό , μερικές φορές μπαίνει και μέσα !! τον ακολουθεί και αυτή μπορεί να βάλει ένα βαμβάκι μέσα και μετά από λίγο πηγαίνει και το βγάζει....<br><br>Από σήμερα το θηλυκό μπαίνει πολύ συχνά στη φωλιά καλεί το αρσενικό αυτός με τη σειρά του πηγαίνει τη ταΐζει και μετά τίποτα... Η φωλιά δεν έχει τίποτα μέσα ούτε μια κλωστή....<br><br>Μια συμβουλή θα βοηθούσε.....<br>&nbsp;

----------


## Γιούρκας

Καλώς όρισες στο site μπορείς αν θέλεις να παρουσιαστείς εδώ: Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε...
Τι φωλιά έχεις μέσα στο κλουβί?αν έχεις εσωτερική βάλε και εξωτερική ή και το αντίστροφο..Μην βιάζεσαι,μπορεί το θηλυκό να μην είναι έτοιμο ακόμη.

----------


## grigoris05

Γεια σου Γιούρκα δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται μπορεί να έμαθε ότι το ποσταρα στο forum και να φοβήθηκε!!! Μόλις είδα τη πρώτη στρώση μέσα στη φωλιά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

καλως ηρθες Γρηγορη στην παρεα !  ολα θα πανε καλα .Κατσε χαλαρα ,απολαυσε τα πουλακια στο ερωτικο παιχνιδι τους ,που αλλοτε ειναι συντομο ,αλλοτε κραταει λιγο παραπανω και συνηθως ολα πανε καλα .Αν παρολα αυτα ,υπαρξουν προβλημα ,εδω ειμαστε να τα συζητησουμε 

αντε να σε γνωρισουμε κιολας και σενα εκει που σου ειπε ο Γιουρκας αλλα  και τα πουλακια !

----------


## Γιούρκας

> Γεια σου Γιούρκα δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται μπορεί να έμαθε ότι το ποσταρα στο forum και να φοβήθηκε!!! Μόλις είδα τη πρώτη στρώση μέσα στη φωλιά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Υπομονή!όλα θα πάνε καλά,είσαι στο κατάλληλο μέρος (greekbirdclub),την κατάλληλη στιγμή(αναπαραγωγή και όχι μονο)!Σου εύχομαι καλή διαμονή και καλό,ποιοτικό διάβασμα.Διαβάζοντας πιστεύω θα σου λυθούν πολλές απορίες και εδώ είμαστε αν μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε σε ότι χρειαστεί!!!

----------


## grigoris05

Καλημέρα παιδιά και πάλι. Σήμερα είναι η δεύτερη μέρα όπου η κανάρα μου έφτιαχνε τη φωλιά της...Ξαφνικά πιάνει ότι είχε φτιάξει από χθες και τα έβγαλε έξω!!!!
Μετά από λίγο έβαλε ξανά  άλλη μία κλωστή και πλέον μπαινοβγαίνει συνεχώς...

Αρχικά είχα και εσωτερική και εξωτερική φωλιά στο κλουβί , εν τέλει διάλεξε την εσωτερική.....  απλά  έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάτι την ενοχλεί θα βοηθούσε να της βάλω μία τσόχα  ή είναι η ιδέα μου και απλά κάνει δοκιμές????

----------


## Γιούρκας

Θα την φτιάξει μην αγχώνεσαι κανε λίγη υπομονή ακόμη

----------


## jk21

βαλε μια φωτο του κλουβιου να δουμε τη θεση της

ποια ηταν η τελευταια ενεργεια που ειχες κανει την τελευταια μερα πριν φτιαξει τη φωλια;

----------


## grigoris05

Πριν αρχίσει δυναμικά χθές να φτιάχνει μόλις της είχα βγάλει κάποιες κάποιες κλωστές και και βαμβάκι που είχα βάλει μόνος μου στη φωλιά 3-4 μέρες πριν....

----------


## grigoris05

(Υ.Γ)Πως θα ανεβάσω τις φώτο που έβγαλα???

----------


## pathos

Καλημέρα παιδιά... Το ίδιο ακριβώς συμβαίνει κ σε μένα.. Ενώ με τον αρσενικό όλα καλά, όχι μόνο κανένα ενδιαφέρον για φωλιά,  αλλα πετάνε και την τσόχα έξω..

----------


## nikolaslo

> Καλημέρα παιδιά... Το ίδιο ακριβώς συμβαίνει κ σε μένα.. Ενώ με τον αρσενικό όλα καλά, όχι μόνο κανένα ενδιαφέρον για φωλιά,  αλλα πετάνε και την τσόχα έξω..


Καλημερα καλο θα ηταν να ραψεις την τσοχα πανω στη φωλια για μην μπορει να την βγαλει και δοκιμασε να βαλεις αλλη φωλια δλδ αν εχεις εξωτερικη βαλε εσωυερικη η το αντιθετο

----------


## Γιούρκας

> (Υ.Γ)Πως θα ανεβάσω τις φώτο που έβγαλα???


Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum.

----------


## grigoris05

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και για τη βοήθεια!!

----------


## grigoris05



----------


## jk21

βγαλε την μια ποτιστρα .δεν προσφερει τιποτα ,παρα ισως τον εφησυχασμο να μην αλλαζεις συχνα νερο και τελικα να πινουν μπαγιατικο .Ασε μια ,οχι κοντα στη φωλια οπου θα  ναι χωρος ανετος για τα πουλια .Πατηθρες να μεινει μια ψηλα  (αυτη που εχεις δεξια ) και την αλλη αριστερα να την βαλεις πιο χαμηλα .Τις αλλες να τις βγαλεις εντελως 


Ταιστρες νομιζω ειναι πολλες  .Υπεραρκει μια ,αλλιως τα πουλια θα τρωνε παντα πρωτους του λιπαρους σπορους και θα αφηνουν το κεχρι

στην μια εχεις την κιτρινη μπισκοτοτροφη .Εγω δεν θα εδινα ... 


Δεν ειναι απολυτο οτι θα πετυχει ,αλλα βαλε την εσωτερικη στην ιδια γωνια αλλα μπροστα δεξια 

την εξωτερικη ποτε την εβγαλες; που την ειχες;

----------


## jimk1

Βαλε ενα κομματι χαρτονι σαν αυτο που εχεις στο πισω μερος πανω στο κλουβι και πανω απο την φωλια για να νιωθει μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια η καναρα

----------


## grigoris05

Απίστευτο και όμως αληθινό πήγα για καφέ το πρωί  και γυρίζοντας σπίτι η φωλιά ήταν έτοιμη!!!!!!!
 Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για όλα!!!! Θα κάνω προφανώς τι αλλαγές με την ποτίστρα τις ταΐστρες και τα κλαδάκια....
Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά.............

----------


## grigoris05

Έχω ήδη αναρτήσει τις προηγούμενες μέρες θέμα όσο αναφορά το ζευγάρωμα και ο χτίσιμο της φωλιάς και με έχετε βοηθήσει πολύ παιδιά,  γιαυτό ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

Απλά τώρα όπως είναι φυσιολογικό γεννούνται απορίες που έχουν αμφιλεγόμενες λύσεις...γιαυτό λοιπόν θέλω τα φώτα σας....

1. Το αρσενικό το αφήνω μαζί καθ όλη τη διάρκεια ???? 
2. Μετά από πόσες μέρες κάθεται να γεννήσει το θηλυκό??
3. Ξαφνικά ενώ μέχρι τώρα το ζευγάρωμα ήταν κοινή συναινέσει , πλέον έχουν αγριέψει τα πράγματα....Πριν καθόταν σαν κοτούλα και τώρα μπορεις να πεις οτι τσακώνονται κιόλας !!!
4. Τα αβγά (μακάρι να έρθουν) το αντικαθιστώ με ψεύτικα ελοχεύει κανένας κίνδυνος???


Πάνω κάτω αυτά.....Ελπίζω να μη γίνομαι κουραστικός...

----------


## jk21

αυτο το αρθρο θα σε καλυψει σε αρκετα σημεια 

*Αναπαραγωγή καναρινιών*











* συγχωνευσα τα θεματα σου με τιτλο ενιαιο για ολη την πρωτη προσπαθεια αναπαραγωγης που κανεις

----------


## grigoris05

Ήλπιζα να μη ξαναστείλω απορία γ πρόβλημα αλλά δυστυχώς το ζευγαράκι μου έχει παραξενιές απο ότι φαίνεται...

Ενώ αρχικά προβληματιζόμουν γιατί δεν έφτιαχνε φωλιά και αφού τη φτιάξαμε επιτέλους εδώ και τρείς μέρες καθόταν για λίγο και έβγαινε (απόλυτα φυσιολογικό απο ότι διάβασα) απο χθες στις 11.00 έκατσε και δε ξαναβγήκε απο τη φωλιά κοιμήθηκε σε αυτή και όπως όλα έδειχναν σήμερα το πρωί θα είχαμε το πρώτο μας αυγό...
Κάνοντας μια πρωινή προεργασία ήμουν έτοιμος να αντικαταστήσω με πλαστικό όμως αυτό δεν ήρθε ποτέ...
Αυτό που με προβληματίζει όμως και ο κύριος λόγος που ποστάρω είναι οτι δεν έχει ξανακάτσει στη φωλιά (απο τις 8.30 που τη σήκωσα για να βρω το αυγό) και δεν δείχνει και κανένα ιδιαίτερο να ξαναπάει.... Ερωτοτροπούν και ταΐζονται συνεχώς αυτα πάνω κάτω!!!!???

----------


## grigoris05



----------


## angelfarm

....δυστυχως δεν γνωριζω για να σ απαντησω στην ερωτηση σου ...
Αλλα θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω στην αριστερη ταιστρα οπως κοιταμε τι ειναι αυτη η κιτρινη ""σκονη""?

----------


## amastro

Υπομονή και θα έρθουν και τα αυγά μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες.
Όταν με το καλό έρθουν, μην παρεξενευτείς αν δεν κάτσει φανατικά να κλωσσήσει τα πρώτα αυγά.

----------


## nikolaslo

Νομιζω πως δεν υπαρχει λογος να καθεται μεσα αν δεν εχει αυγα τουλαχιστον η δικια μου ετσι εκανε πριν κανει το δευτερο αυγο δεν έμπαινε μεσα καθολου μολις εκανε το δευτερο αυγο εκατσε μεσα και βγαινει πολυ σπανια 

Ειχα και εγω την αποια του angel αν ειναι αυγοτροφη εμποριου πιστεψεμε εκτος του οτι ειναι πολυυυυ καλύτερο για τα πουλακια σου να φτιαξεις μονος σου συμφαιρει κιολας

----------


## grigoris05

Ναι αυγοτροφή εμπορίου είναι...να την αφαιρέσω??? Τους βράζω αυγό κάθε μέρα...άπλα σήμερα άφησα μόνο το μήλο...
Επίσης παρατήρησα πως τα ματάκια της θηλυκής έχουν αυτή τη μόλυνση που είχε ανεβάσει ένας άλλος φίλος στο foroum....
λέτε να την επηρεάσει???

----------


## jk21

ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗ κανε ενα θεμα στις ασθενειες με φωτο του ματιου του πουλιου

----------


## mrsoulis

Κατα την άποψη μου αν δεν έχεις εμπειρία καλό ειναι να μην αντικαταστήσεις τα αυγά.... Επίσης μην ανησυχείς θα καθετε μέσα τουλάχιστον 2-3 μέρες πριν γεννήσει το πρώτο αυγό... Όταν την δεις να κοιμάται μέσα την νύχτα ειναι πιθανόν να γεννήσει το πρώτο την επόμενη μέρα, ίσως και την μεθεπόμενη....

----------


## grigoris05

Θα βγάλω μια κατάλληλη φώτο αύριο με το ματάκι της και θα το ποστάρω...
Η κανάρα μου σήμερα κοιμάται μακρυά απο τη φωλιά και δε νομίζω να δείξει κανένα ενδιαφέρων ούτε αύριο....απλά δε καταλαβαίνω γιατί άλλαξε έτσι άρδην συμπεριφορά σήμερα ????
δε νομίζω να μπήκε ούτε μια φορά στη φωλιά απο το πρωί ???? Το μόνο που έκανα εγώ διαφορετικό απο τισ αλλεσ μέρες είναι που τη σήκωσα μια φορά να δω αν υπάρχει αυγό....

----------

